# Fatal Error- IPB



## azerone (Aug 23, 2008)

Whenever I try to upload the image part of a skin .. it gives me this error


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 41 bytes)

I searched online and they all tell me to find php.ini file .. but i cant find it anywhere .. help!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this shared hosting or a dedicated server? If it's shared, you won't have access to php.ini. The default maximum upload size is 2MB. You should be able to upload whatever you want to via FTP though. However, I'd certainly hope you're not going to have people download an 8MB image whenever they want to load your forum .


----------



## azerone (Aug 23, 2008)

It's shared hosting.. But the image file i want to upload is around 1.4MB on my computer.. But when I go to ACP and try to upload it through the Skin Import section .. It gives me the error.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Your earlier quote specifies as size of a little over 8MB, which way exhausts your resources on shared hosting .


----------



## azerone (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm not trying to upload a 8MB file


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Can you upload it via FTP and then point IPB to the proper location. It's been so long since I've setup an IPB .


----------



## azerone (Aug 23, 2008)

But I don't know the right path to upload it to.. Because its a skin file with the extention .xlm ..

Here is the exact error I get...

*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 4697 bytes) in */home/azerone/public_html/IPB/ips_kernel/class_xml.php* on line *263*


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

avisitor said:


> If it's shared, you won't have access to php.ini.


That depends on how PHP is set up. On one of my sites, I have a shared server, and can access php.ini

There are two ways to set up PHP. The first way is as an Apache module, and the other is as PHPExec. When PHP is set up as PHPExec, php.ini is accessable on a shared server.

However, if PHP is set up as an Apache module, that still doesn't mean that you can't use the customizations you can do in php.ini, however you have to do it in .htaccess
When PHP is an Apache module, it is possible to use commands in .htaccess to do the same functions that you can do in php.ini

Google .htaccess commands


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I've honestly never seen a shared server where PHP isn't an Apache module. What host is that?

You can also try to configure PHP through .htaccess if it's allowed.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

avisitor said:


> I've honestly never seen a shared server where PHP isn't an Apache module. What host is that?
> 
> You can also try to configure PHP through .htaccess if it's allowed.


In my experience, more and more shared servers are being used with PHPExec for several reasons. One of which is that it allows the system administrator to find out which customer is the "trouble maker", i.e. who is causing major server overloads. I know of at least 2 hosting companies that use PHPExec on shared servers, and there are probably a lot more.

I think leaving it as an Apache module would in the long run be a bad idea for system admins, since they can't tell who is abusing the server.


----------

